
What is the best cryptocurrency to mine and why? - pratap103
Given all the variables in mining profitably, which cryptocurrency would you risk mining?
======
wmf
[https://whattomine.com/](https://whattomine.com/)

[http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency](http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency)

[https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc](https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc)

Interestingly, these don't agree.

~~~
pratap103
I've found lots of similar conflicting data. Seems to be a lot of
misinformation and scams out there. I might start mining a bit as a hobby just
to learn more about cryptocurrency because it seems like the only way to
really profit would be to buy, either way you're hoping it's going to become
more valuable.

